# Maskierungsmodus : Profis gefragt



## falkaner (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

der Maskierungsmodus hat voll den Fasching bei mir oder ich hab ihn im Kopf und schnall irgendwas nicht. Also, ich wechsel in den Maskierungsmodus (das Bild ist nicht als Hintergrundebene), mal mir da bissel Zeugs weg, was auch zu sehen ist. Wechsel wieder in den Normalmodus, wo normalerweise die markierten Sachen dann ausgewählt sind und.... es ist alles ausgewählt  .
Früher ging das alles, hat irgendjemand eine Idee, was da schief läuft?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Juni 2004)

"Sicherste Methode:

Einmal die Photoshopeinstellungen zurücksetzen, dann *sollte* es wieder funktionieren.

Beim Start von PS die Tasten STRG ALT und SHIFT festhalten!

Achtung vorher Benutzereinstellungen, etc. ( Pinsel, Muster, ... ) sichern....


----------



## falkaner (12. Juni 2004)

Okay, funktioniert wieder.
Vielen Dank


----------

